# RDT - Red Dirt Metals



## System (12 July 2017)

TNT Mines is focused on the exploration and evaluation of its tin and tungsten projects located in Tasmania. The Company has two projects, the Aberfoyle Project and the Great Pyramid Project, in Northern Tasmania that cover a total area of 101 km².

The Company is currently 72.10% owned by Niuminco Group Limited (NIU).

It is anticipated that TIN will list on the ASX during September 2017.

http://www.tntmines.com.au


----------



## Miner (13 July 2017)

System said:


> TNT Mines is focused on the exploration and evaluation of its tin and tungsten projects located in Tasmania. The Company has two projects, the Aberfoyle Project and the Great Pyramid Project, in Northern Tasmania that cover a total area of 101 km².
> 
> The Company is currently 72.10% owned by Niuminco Group Limited (NIU).
> 
> ...



Thanks, Joe. I was about to start a new thread and you already did it.
ASF members - I was holding a small parcel of this company. Do not know how could I get this in first place. Must be some name change and etc.
Anyway, a letter has been received by post from the company with an intention to issue an IPO and asking present shareholders to invest so as to list on ASX.
I have no clue what the company is doing now. With so many IPOs have gone south, what is your view on this type of pre-issue investment? Normally such offers come to Soph Investors but this company is targeting all of its current shareholders.
By the way, Mr Brett Mitchell already in the board of two companies SAS and MCX and they are traded as .195 and .046. So how could one expect that miracles will happen with TNT? 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/markets/priceLookup.do?by=asxCodes&asxCodes=sas mxc 
Any heads up will be appreciated.


----------



## System (21 September 2021)

On September 21st, 2021, TNT Mines Limited (TIN) changed its name and ASX code to Red Dirt Metals Limited (RDT).


----------



## Miner (21 September 2021)

System said:


> On September 21st, 2021, TNT Mines Limited (TIN) changed its name and ASX code to Red Dirt Metals Limited (RDT).



Thanks Joe.
TNT surfaced in 2017 and now RDT . Hopefully in 2024 we will get PXT another company dealing with Palladium


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 September 2021)

Red Dirt Metals is pleased to announce that it has successfully completed legal, financial and technical due diligence on Mt Ida Gold Pty Ltd and the Mt Ida Gold Project, in respect of the acquisition of 100% of the issued capital in Mt Ida Gold Pty Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of Ora Banda Mining Ltd (ASX: OBM).

 As set out in the previous ASX announcement on 07 September 2021, Mt Ida Gold Pty Ltd is the holding company of the Mt Ida Gold Project, which comprises 19 tenements in the historical Mt Ida gold mining district, which is located approximately 100km north-west of Menzies in the WA goldfields.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 September 2021)

Just mention the word and wonders occur to the shareprice .... Up 100% to 63c after coming out of the Trading Halt.

*Mt Ida – A New Lithium Province *
• Multiple high-grade Lithium results from historic drilling and surface rock chips within the Mt Ida Project area
• Thick drill hole intercepts and rock chips with high-grade lithium assays identified over 5km strike extent on the western limb of the Copperfield Granite.

*Lithium Review on Mt Ida Dataset *

_Whilst undertaking the technical due diligence of the Mt Ida Project, the Red Dirt technical team noted that multiple high-grade lithium intervals had been intersected within pegmatite bodies on the western contact of the main Mt Ida granite intrusive, known as the Copperfield Granite.  _

_The Company has identified to date 44 drill holes, from a total of 4,295 within the Mt Ida dataset, that have either been logged with pegmatite occurrences or have been assayed incidentally for Lithium as part of a multi-element analysis.  _*Of this subset of historical drill holes, 15 holes contain assays for Lithium and Tantalum*


----------



## bk1 (29 October 2021)

Potential confirmed today of that magical element that will save our doomed planet.
A large RC drill program to follow to map a prospective corridor. I like the fact that they are looking for copper/gold potential as well. 
Smart money moved in shortly after the name change from TNT metals namely, Anthony Barton, a West Australian whale. 
LRT had a position before the name change.


----------



## peter2 (3 December 2022)

Worth keeping an eye on *RDT* as it learns more about it's Mt Ida lithium proj. 
*RDT* has picked up another Li pegmatite site at Yinnetharra. Early indications are that the pegmatites are much larger than at Mt Ida. 

*RDT* is considering a DSO approach as buyers are desperate for lithium in any form. *CXO* recently secured a price of US$951/t for a shipment of 1.4% Li2O spodumene, less than a quarter of the benchmark 6% concentrate grade. (Stockhead article)

Into my watchlist.


----------



## noirua (7 January 2023)

Website: https://reddirtmetals.com.au/
Mount Ida Lithium Project - https://reddirtmetals.com.au/our-projects/mt-ida-lithium/
Yinnetharra Lithium Project - https://reddirtmetals.com.au/our-projects/yinnetharra-lithium/
The Eureka Mine Project - https://reddirtmetals.com.au/our-projects/eureka/
Earaheedy Basin PB - ZN - https://reddirtmetals.com.au/our-projects/earaheedy-basin/

Long term live charts: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^RDT&p=5&t=1


			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5ERDT&p=9&t=1


----------

